# Digitally Printed Plastisol Transfers



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

I have developed a process to digitally print plastisol transfers using an eco solvent printer with proprietary paper. This process yields high resolution photographic quality transfers, eliminating screen and ink color charges. Being in the Dyesub business I am not sure what the demand will be for this product in the transfer market. Would like some feedback from people who use transfers for their Tee shirt business.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Can you post up some examples? Price point? Send out some samples for people to test?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is this any different from printing on printable heat transfer material.....After all, cad cut vinyl and plastisol are essentially the same thing.....PVC based...


----------



## stylesprint (Jun 29, 2014)

sid said:


> I have developed a process to digitally print plastisol transfers using an eco solvent printer with proprietary paper. This process yields high resolution photographic quality transfers, eliminating screen and ink color charges. Being in the Dyesub business I am not sure what the demand will be for this product in the transfer market. Would like some feedback from people who use transfers for their Tee shirt business.


I would love to see the work and the product on a shirt.


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

Dekay317 said:


> Can you post up some examples? Price point? Send out some samples for people to test?



Pass this info I'd test it out to buy. What's the color limitations?


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Working on getting samples to ship. We will be digitally printing on a wide format eco solvent printer and then laying down the plastisol over the image on this special paper. This process will yield the same high quality image as sublimation except it will be on a plastisol transfer. This is no color or graphic limitation.


----------



## scuderia32 (Apr 7, 2014)

What types of material and colors have you tested on? Any ideas on pricing? Also, what would be the largest print dimensions?


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

I, for one would be interested in seeing what you've come up with.....being a transfer manufacturer
for many years I am always looking towards anything new/novel that can help enhance what we 
currently offer


----------



## Jaenes (Mar 20, 2012)

post some pics!!!


----------



## BigBoyTees (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, I would be also interested in this process. If the price is good, I am sure the resolution would be way better than standard screen printed plastisol transfers. So, as it was already asked... please post a picture or two...


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Could be a game changer


----------



## Jaenes (Mar 20, 2012)

There is something similar on the market. It's called DST. It works with a OKI C910 laser printer. Printer is around 3000 to 4000 $.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to see the interest. My partner in this venture is out of town and will be back this week he has the video of the process and will post it by the end of the week.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Surprised you would post this without pics but I'm curious and look forward to learning more.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

These photos show the digital output, the digital output with the plastisol transfer and the transfers pressed on the a white and a black shirts.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

sid said:


> These photos show the digital output, the digital output with the plastisol transfer and the transfers pressed on the a white and a black shirts.


These look nice.....but I am still not seeing how these differ from printed cad cut vinyl....


----------



## sandbar (Jun 25, 2014)

They look very interesting to me. What is the hand feel of them?


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

When are they going on sale?


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

I would also be interested in more information about pricing and availability when it becomes available. This could be interesting.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

We are working on setting up for production. The feel is like a plastisol transfer. I believe they must feel much softer as we are not laying down multiple layers of different colored ink. We do a single pass with white on the digital print, cure, and transfer.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

So these are solvent inks with a plastisol backer? My experience with this type of transfer by other vendors is they have a heavy hand and shorter lifespan than plastisol. Hopefully you have overcome the heavy hand issue.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Still awaiting samples as I pm'ed you my address

Thank you!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

A lot of comapnies ure using this technique - solvent you just need paper that is used for offset plastisol transfers. It's getting very popular in Europe.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I've always wondered why we weren't doing it this way instead of DTG. It would use the same kind of printer, but it would only need to accommodate a piece of paper rather than a whole T-shirt. Seems like it would be considerably less expensive, accomplish the same objective, and eliminate positioning problems. (But I don't do DTG, so maybe there's something I've overlooked...)


----------



## byronikos (Aug 31, 2013)

This is the similar system with DST-INFO from Denmark which working with laser printer.
The application is little bit difficult


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ripcord said:


> I've always wondered why we weren't doing it this way instead of DTG.


I believe DTG is more durable and much lighter hand but I'm not a DTG guy either, just seen them on racks.


----------

